# "Behind these Hazel eyes"



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Seems like just yesterday
You were a part of me
I used to stand so tall
I used to be so strong
Your arms around me tight
Everything, it felt so right
Unbreakable, like nothin' could go wrong... Behind these hazel eyes

by: Kelly Clarkson

My pretty girl is one of the loves of my life... almost taken away from me because of Parvo a week or so after we rescued and adopted her. She is now 1 year and 3 months old! Hazel is a diva with the kindest soul, along with the biggest drive... just like her mama... lol :angeldevi

Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww she's such a beautiful girl. She's so lucky to have you. I'm glad you were able to help her pull through as many pups are not so lucky. She looks great all strong and healthy :woof: Good job with your little girl and thanks for sharing pics with us :hug:


----------



## ToNkA tRuCk06 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cujo's Mom... What kind of collar is that?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

HAHAHA Loooove the pics!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Thnx Krystal! Hazel always seems to put a smile on my face... sexy and sassy... love her! 

Here are some pics of Hazel then and now...


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Tonka... the all red one is a 4ply 1.5 inch heavy duty nylon collar and the black with pink collar is a 4 ply 1.5 inch heavy duty nylon collar. sent you PM.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

and thnx Pitbullmama... giving some love to the brindle pups!


----------

